# Ice Dams On Ruby Horsetheif?



## B.A.R.B. (May 30, 2018)

I am thinking of floating Ruby Horsetheif Thursday thru Saturday. Does anyone know if there is impassable ice on this stretch?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The general guideline is that if there are ice dams in DeBeque Canyon, there'll be ice in RHT and WW.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

B.A.R.B. said:


> I am thinking of floating Ruby Horsetheif Thursday thru Saturday. Does anyone know if there is impassable ice on this stretch?
> [/QUOTE)
> What there is now and what there is Thursday are probably two different things. I'ts been cold for a week - close to zero and highs in the 20's. Expected to reach 50 next week. Ice can form and break up pretty quickly under those conditions


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

For what it’s worth, we floated Westwater yesterday (Saturday) and it was totally fine.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bootboy said:


> For what it’s worth, we floated Westwater yesterday (Saturday) and it was totally fine.


How high was the ice up on the banks where there had been ice dams?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Before that decent storm came threw it was pretty warm in Grand Junction. Cooled off with that storm, but starting to get warm again. I haven’t seen any ice in the river for a minute though. Thursday looks like it’s gonna be the highest temp at 55. With another storm rolling in Friday/Saturday. If it was me I would full send. Just pack and dress prepared for Colorado weather and I’m sure you’ll have a story to tell or a nice weekend in some beautiful country. But that’s me, make the safest decision with the information you are given.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Andy H. said:


> How high was the ice up on the banks where there had been ice dams?


There was plenty of ice on the banks before the rapids, but it’s was all old and very decrepit and nothing looked freshly broken up. It appeared that things have stayed put for a while.

It’s possible that if flows change this week with rising temps that some of it could float loose, but it would take a significant bump.


----------

